# Torrent Port Question

## d4mo

Ok if I have my torrent port at 6881.  And I have all ports forward on the router and stuff like that.  And if I do a netstat -n should all of the torrent connections on my side be on the 6881 port or should it be a mix.  Maybe I'm not explaining it well.  if not ask.

EDIT:  ok gonna try to make this more understandable.  because some of my local connection ports are 6881....and some are a random port with the foreing address having the 6881.

----------

## tarpman

6881 is the port used for incoming connections.  It'll make outgoing connections using any available outward-bound port.

On an unrelated note, to improve BitTorrent performance a bit, open more incoming ports so you can have more connections at a time - I have 6881 through 6889 dedicated to it.

----------

## d4mo

well I have port 6881-6999 forward but my port range in rtorrent is set at 6881-6881.  Should I set the range higher?  WIll it help much

----------

## jevidl

I have run 6881 - 6889 and get very good speeds, especially on distro downloads and the like. 

 *d4m0 wrote:*   

> well I have port 6881-6999 forward but my port range in rtorrent is set at 6881-6881.

 

You'll want to tell bittorrent to use at least 6881 - 6889, but you can do more than that even if it is probably unnecessary.

----------

## davascript

 *Quote:*   

> well I have port 6881-6999 forward but my port range in rtorrent is set at 6881-6881. Should I set the range higher? WIll it help much

 

this means that your client(6881) is not receiving the broadcast from your router(6881-6889)

it is still only accpeting on 1 port

----------

## d4mo

 *davascript wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   well I have port 6881-6999 forward but my port range in rtorrent is set at 6881-6881. Should I set the range higher? WIll it help much 
> 
> this means that your client(6881) is not receiving the broadcast from your router(6881-6889)
> 
> it is still only accpeting on 1 port

 

Yes I realise that, I was asking if I should set my range higher in the client.

----------

## davascript

 *Quote:*   

> davascript wrote:
> 
> Quote:
> 
> well I have port 6881-6999 forward but my port range in rtorrent is set at 6881-6881. Should I set the range higher? WIll it help much
> ...

 

Sorry if i was unclear but yes you should set your port range on the client to 6881-6889, thus adding 8 more ports accepting incomming packets from your router.

----------

## d4mo

I open up port 6881-6889.  But it doesn't connect through all of those ports.  It randomly pics one of those ports when the program is opened and runs all connections through that port.

----------

## davascript

does your client only support one port?  if so i would close em up or get one that acccepts multiple

----------

## d4mo

I don't know...it's rtorrent.

----------

## TheJaff

Im hijacking this thread instead of creating a new one.

Background:

I have port forwarding enabled in my router to ports (UDP/TCP) 6881-6999. I have IP filtering (outbound/inbound firewall) turned OFF.

Now, on my windows laptop running Azureus I get very good download speeds and running a netstat shows many inbound connections on port 6881 as well as many outbound connections to various ports including a bunch of 6881. So here I have no problem connecting to other peers and they have no problem connecting to me.

But, switch the forwarding to my linuxbox and start a btdownloadcurses I ONLY get incoming connections on port 6881. I get NO outgoing connections! After a while I can have as many as 100 incoming connectinos on port 6881. I also notice that I never seem to connect to a tracker (on http port). I stays in SYN_SENT state and then disappears (but I think Azureus reported the tracker as down as well though but that didnt stop me from getting connections there).

Notice I have tried both the stable (4.0.2) and the testing (4.2) version of bittorrent which supports "trackerless client" with no avail. Im getting really tired of this now after struggling many many hours. Anyone got a tip on what to try next? Please..

----------

## Kaapeli

 *davascript wrote:*   

> does your client only support one port?  if so i would close em up or get one that acccepts multiple

 

I don't see what would be the point with opening multiple listening sockets, it's enough to listen to one port and accept all incoming connections through it. You can have multiple incomping connections even though you only listen to one port.

----------

